# lavender/cedarwood eo soap



## jd_198818 (Dec 3, 2013)

i would like to make a cp soap in this combo today, but i am not sure as to the amounts of eo that i should use.. i only have .5oz of cedarwood, and 1oz of lavender.. do you think that would be enough to scent a soap with 2.5lbs of oil?

i also have some eucalyptus, lemongrass, and rosemary eo sitting around. if i need some more scent would any of these go with the combo?


----------



## green soap (Dec 3, 2013)

This gives an EO concentration of 3.6%, so it is a bit higher than the 3% used as a guideline in this forum.  Lavender is pretty benign, so one can go higher, but cedar wood is very strong.  Perhaps use all the lavender, and cut the cedar in half.  

Eucalyptus and rosemary go well with lavender, and also cedar wood.  Lemongrass is a newer EO for me, still figuring how to blend it.  It goes well with rosemary, have not tried lavender or cedarwood.  Just take a bit off the other EO if you add them, using the 3% guideline.


----------



## judymoody (Dec 3, 2013)

What scent do you want to dominate?  You can use pipettes and drops to experiment with different ratios.  They all go together pretty well, so have fun.

I would vote for a ratio of 4 lavender, 2 cedar and 1 lemongrass if you want lavender dominant.  Lemongrass can take over in a blend.


----------



## pamielynn (Dec 4, 2013)

When I'm not sure how a blend is going to smell, I do the coffee filter thing: take a coffee filter and put drops of each eo on it. For example 3 parts (3 drops) Lavender and 1 part (1 drop) Cedarwood on it and leave it for at least a week to see what it does. I've found that sometimes a blend can smell great at first, but as it mellows it turns into something hideous  I suck at blending, so I always try it out before soaping it.


----------



## jd_198818 (Dec 4, 2013)

Is 3% the Max used because of skin irritation? I certainly don't want my soap to irritate, but I would like a nicely scented soap...


----------



## NurseEmily (Dec 4, 2013)

pamielynn said:


> When I'm not sure how a blend is going to smell, I do the coffee filter thing: take a coffee filter and put drops of each eo on it. For example 3 parts (3 drops) Lavender and 1 part (1 drop) Cedarwood on it and leave it for at least a week to see what it does. I've found that sometimes a blend can smell great at first, but as it mellows it turns into something hideous  I suck at blending, so I always try it out before soaping it.


  ooh, I'm gonna do that!!  love this site...


----------



## jade-15 (Dec 5, 2013)

Another suggestion I've read for testing blends is to soak toothpicks in EO, then put them together in a clip seal bag and smell 24hrs later. Idea is one toothpick = one part, and you can go "hmm maybe more lavender", add another toothpick and smell again a day later.
I like the idea of a coffee filter for a week to see how they go though  maybe toothpicks initially? Hmmm... Time to experiment 
Good luck


----------



## Nevada (Dec 5, 2013)

Don't use cedar toothpicks! "Why is there a cedar note?"


----------



## jade-15 (Dec 5, 2013)

Great point! Are standard toothpicks cedar?


----------



## Lindy (Dec 7, 2013)

3% is the max because essential oils are thereapeutic and were never intended for fragrancing when developed.  Some are restricted to less than 1%


----------

